# Outlook 2007 error



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

I have a user with Outlook 2007 who keeps getting the following error message popping up:

"The server drafts location you entered for offline editing is not valid or you do not have permission to access that location. Specify a location on your local computer."


This message just pops up at random. Any ideas how to make it go away?


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Could you tell us more about the kind of setup Outlook is on ?? 
Basic network info , Exchange or POP/IMAP email setup , and other services enabled in Outlook.

This does not sound like a common issue / error. So must have something to do with settings of certain unusual services enabled.


----------



## JHLou (Mar 11, 2008)

This post is nearly a year old but I've just gotten the same error message - but in Excel 07, instead of Outlook. A google search of the message led me to this (and only this) website - so I'm hoping for some help.

When this message appears, I am:

In Excel 2007 (with a network file open, *OR* with a local file open, *OR* with NO files open) and I want to add an option to my Quick Access Toolbar (as it is the only way I can find to access the Form feature).

No matter if I add any options or not, when I click the OK button, the error message appears:

"The server drafts location you entered for offline editing is not valid or you do not have permission to access that location. Specify a location on your local computer."
I have to OK the error, then CANCEL the Customize Quick Access dialogue.

The Excel is loaded on my local machine. I have added buttons to the Quick Access in the past.

What I need to know is: 
1. Is there another way to access the darn Forms button/feature?
2. How can I stop this insidious error message & have access to my own app again?

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jdoyle3 (Mar 16, 2008)

JHLou said:


> This post is nearly a year old but I've just gotten the same error message - but in Excel 07, instead of Outlook. A google search of the message led me to this (and only this) website - so I'm hoping for some help.
> 
> When this message appears, I am:
> 
> ...


I don't have an answer for sure, but I have a theory. I just got the same error while trying to change Word 2007 options.

My guess is that you (or your network administrator) have redirected your "My Documents" folder (which normally is your default save location) to a network location, and, for whatever reason, that location is not available. You might be working on a laptop at home that doesn't have access to the LAN at work where the folder is redirected to (that is what is going on with MY computer). Or maybe your "My Documents" folder has been redirected to a mapped drive that didn't map (network down? server down? somebody accidentally changed the login script?)

Or, more directly, when you initially set up Excel, you specified a now-unavailable location for your server drafts. (Under Excel 2007 options, look at the Save subgroup. The server drafts location is probably showing up as blank with you get this error, though, if you had access to the originally specified drive, it would show up.)

To fix the problem, go to Excel Options, access the Save subgroup of options and specify locations that you currently have access to at the "Default Save Location" field and the "Server Drafts Field". The only problem with this solution is that you will have to toggle these settings back if you want to keep the original location if and when it becomes available again.

Annoyingly, apparently Office 2007 apps won't let you save any options at all if they think that one of the options that you have specified is somehow "wrong" or "incorrect" (from their point of view!)

Again, I don't know for sure if this is the problem, but it seems likely to me.


----------

